# Solved: XP Workstation Unable To Join Domain



## Timbilt

Sorry, I posted this yesterday in the wrong section. Hopefully I get some more help. Here we go...

This is my first post on this site, and I just want you guys to know that I tried my best before making this post, but I just can't seem to solve this problem.

We have a domain with all workstations running Windows XP Professional. The server is Windows 2000 Server. A new computer running Windows XP Professional x64 Edition is trying to connect to the domain but is getting the following error:

*The following error occurred attempting to join the domain "domain_name";
The account is not authorized to log in from this station.*

I tried the following settings in local security settings:

*Digitally sign client communications (always) - disabled 
Digitally sign server communications (always)- disabled 
Digitally sign server communications (when possible) - disabled 
LAN Manager Authentication Level set to Send LM and NTLM - use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated - (default) send LM & NTLM responses 
Secure channel: Digitally encrypt or sign secure channel data (always) - disabled 
Secure channel: Require strong (Windows 2000 or later) session key - disable*

Unfortunately this did not solve the problem. Thanks a lot to anyone that even attemps to help me think of the solution to this problem. I'll continue to poke around the Internet for any leads.


----------



## srhoades

Do an ipconfig /all and make sure your NIC has the correct DNS servers.


----------



## Timbilt

That is one of the first things that I did, and it's correct. This just seems so strange. This weekend I'm gonna try to think of some things to try on Monday.


----------



## avisitor

This might be obvious but, check that in Active Directory Users and Computers the user you are trying to join the domain with has permission to log onto that PC. That is, right click on the user, click properties, then Account, then Log On To, then select "All computers" or put in the NetBIOS name of the new PC.


----------



## Timbilt

I actually tried logging in as a few users, that's definitely not the issue  -- great suggestion though. Those obvious ones are always what we overlook.


----------



## Timbilt

Does anyone know if there's a problem with XP x64 Edition being able to connect to a domain? I am absolutely baffled here because it's imperative that I get this computer onto our domain, but everything I've tried so far has failed. I could ping all other computers. The DNS is configured just like the other computers. I edited the Local Security like Microsoft suggested. I am connected to the internet, and I'm sitting on a default workgroup. But I can't connect to the domain for anything. There has to be a way to solve this.


----------



## peterh40

Use an account that has at least 'Account Operator' or even a Domain Admin account.
A normal user can join upto 10 computers to the domain.
On the Workstation make sure that the Workstation and Server services are running ok.


----------



## Timbilt

Hey guys, thanks so much for your help. It is well appreciated.

All the proposed solutions were indeed quite good and could solve the problem in different scenarios. In the end, the solution was as follows:

A. Make sure to apply the settings to local security mentioned above.

B. Try the following suggested by member, mv, at techarena. (I used this on my Windows 2000 Server)

*You can try one of the following solution:

1. Open Command Prompt (by going to Start - Run - type "cmd" and press Enter). Now type "SECEDIT /REFRESHPOLICY MACHINE_POLICY /ENFORCE" and press Enter.

2. Check the following registry key. The values of all the below registry key should be "0"

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\lanmanserver\parameters

enablesecuritysignature = 0x0
requiresecuritysignature = 0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\lanmanworkstation\parameters

enablesecuritysignature = 0x0
requiresecuritysignature = 0x0*

C. If all this fails, go to the server room (or wherever the switches are) and make sure that if you have multiple switches, that the "Uplink/Normal" button is set to Normal. Also make sure the cables are attached to switches, and switches each other in a logical manner.

I just started working for this company and whoever set up the telecom room was a bit less than professional. (the cables and switches were sitting on the ground and completley tangled up...)

In my situation, this problem wasn't resolved until I completed step C. I hope that this helps others solve this problem.


----------

